# Prune juice with pulp



## jodie (May 3, 2005)

*Where do you get prune juice with pulp, please let me know asap.*Thank you.Jadasallyjones000###aol.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sunsweet makes it http://www.sunsweet.com/products/info.asp/product/juice_pulp.I don't know what the distrubution is on that.


----------



## 22282 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi JodieYou are right Prune juice does help with IBS. I take it every other day. Here is what I do. As suggested by Kathleen, Sunsweet makes good prune juice. I buy both the juice and prunes without seed from Sunsweet. I put about 1/2 cup of juice and about 3 prunes into the blender.... I get both. If I am too lazy, I just drink and eat them. It really helps to regulate my IBS in the morning. hope this helps.Sincerely


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

What is the advantage to drinking the prune juice rather than just eating the eqivalent in fresh prunes?Dana


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I used to eat 10 prunes in the morning. Sometimes I'd have a result and other times, no. Then the doc told me prune juice with pulp. I don't drink just a little juice glass, but 8 oz. and for some reason it is much more effective than the prunes alone. nogo


----------



## 20110 (Mar 31, 2007)

Prune juice works better than most things for me. I eat prunes too but I just like them. Sometimes the juice works and sometimes it doesn't. And of course, when it doesn't work you feel really bad and bloated but sometimes when it works you still feel bad. Just IBS.


----------



## 13466 (Dec 29, 2006)

Are you guys able to find this prune juice at your local stores? I have checked Wholefoods plus a few minor health stores near me and i cannot find this brand. Or any prune juice that comes with pulp. Do you know if there are any chain grocery stores that stock it? Thanks.


----------



## 22167 (Apr 26, 2007)

hi, i just found the prune juice with pulp at safeway, i am from maryland so, i dont know if there is a safeway where you are, but if not you can probally order it on line. Hope this helps


----------

